# Big ramy



## Jada (Jun 6, 2015)

Where do u think he will place this year Mr O

1. First place
2.second place
3.third place
4. Fourth place
5. Fifth  place


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 6, 2015)

He can't be first for sure, we all know that this year Mr O will be Red.


----------



## Azog (Jun 6, 2015)

1) Phil
2) Kai
3) Rhoden
4)Wolf
5)Dexter
6)Ramy

He can't show up looking like he did in Brazil and expect to crack top 5. He shouldn't anyways...maybe the judges will overlook his lack of conditioning. He should have kept Aceto as his coach.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 6, 2015)

Azog said:


> 1) Phil
> 2) Kai
> 3) Rhoden
> 4)Wolf
> ...



Wait, you saying he looked better at the 14'  Mr. O than he did in this years Brazil??? He looks amazing this year. If hes not in the top 3, its a sham.


----------



## Azog (Jun 6, 2015)

Did you even see his glutes, hams and back? He looked at least 2 weeks out...


----------



## Azog (Jun 6, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> Wait, you saying he looked better at the 14'  Mr. O than he did in this years Brazil??? He looks amazing this year. If hes not in the top 3, its a sham.



He was not in shape at last year's O or Brazil. He definitely looked better at Brazil with his added mass. That's the crazy thing about this ****er...he looks like he can easily hold another 10 lbs of stage weight without it ruining his lines and flow. He WILL be Mr. O if he nails his conditioning. He just has not given us reason to expect that yet.


----------



## goodfella (Jun 6, 2015)

Im thinking he could move up to fourth this year.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 6, 2015)

Azog said:


> Did you even see his glutes, hams and back? He looked at least 2 weeks out...





Azog said:


> He was not in shape at last year's O or Brazil. He definitely looked better at Brazil with his added mass. That's the crazy thing about this ****er...he looks like he can easily hold another 10 lbs of stage weight without it ruining his lines and flow. He WILL be Mr. O if he nails his conditioning. He just has not given us reason to expect that yet.



I thot he looked amazing in Brazil this year. Easily better than most of his shows. Last years O was marked down from the water retention which is understandable. Lol that fukker was like 337lbs this year on the stage?? Thats just crazy cause like you said, he looks so close to putting it all together, that when he finally nails it, its lights out.

I will agree with the glutes and hams not being there in Brazil but I didnt take notice of his back...which is gigantic so how I didn't is crazy lol.

The guy is a freak especially if you seen him in this video from 2000 and fukking 10 to now. Its purely insane.

"Thank you, come again!" LOL


----------



## deadlift666 (Jun 6, 2015)

Azog said:


> He was not in shape at last year's O or Brazil. He definitely looked better at Brazil with his added mass. That's the crazy thing about this ****er...he looks like he can easily hold another 10 lbs of stage weight without it ruining his lines and flow. He WILL be Mr. O if he nails his conditioning. He just has not given us reason to expect that yet.



I came in here to say this. He really needs work on nailing his conditioning. He's a freak in terms of mass, but needs to come in peeled.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 6, 2015)

Phil, Kai, Shawn, wolf, ramy, dexter

I hope Shawn wins he got my fav physique


----------



## Azog (Jun 7, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> I thot he looked amazing in Brazil this year. Easily better than most of his shows. Last years O was marked down from the water retention which is understandable. Lol that fukker was like 337lbs this year on the stage?? Thats just crazy cause like you said, he looks so close to putting it all together, that when he finally nails it, its lights out.
> 
> I will agree with the glutes and hams not being there in Brazil but I didnt take notice of his back...which is gigantic so how I didn't is crazy lol.
> 
> ...



Heard he was 315ish on stage...still insane! He was 359lbs in the off season with Aceto and the pics he looks in nearly as good as condition as Brazil lol. Not impressed by Farah...he doesn't bring Kai in 100% either.


----------



## Paolos (Jun 7, 2015)

Talented guy just can't seem to get conditioned, I think he will be just outside the top five.


----------



## Simbrilee (Sep 19, 2016)

Big Ramy is too big


----------



## Milo (Sep 19, 2016)

On stage he wasn't his normal size. He was barely bigger than Roelly. I think Roelly had bigger arms and Shawns legs were just as big.


----------



## RISE (Sep 20, 2016)

Da fuq.  Old thread.


----------



## Milo (Sep 20, 2016)

Shit...... .....


----------

